
Japan suicides decline as Covid-19 lockdown causes shift in stress factors - imartin2k
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/14/japan-suicides-fall-sharply-as-covid-19-lockdown-causes-shift-in-stress-factors
======
mmhsieh
There were regular suicides on the Tokyo metro when I was there. The
authorities had all kinds of euphemisms for people killing themselves on the
track. I hope this is a permanent move to a happier society.

